# مميزات غاز الفريون وتفضيله على بقية الغازات في انظمة التبريد



## الفاتح علي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

1-غير قابل للاشتعال
2-لا يتفاعل مع مكونات الدورة
3-درجة غليانه منخفضة
4-غير سام
5-رخيص
6-الحرارة النوعية لسائل الفريون مرتفعة
7-الحجم النوعي لغاز الفريون صغير


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (5 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلملي ياوردة معلومات كنت أفقدها


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (6 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (3 ديسمبر 2007)

لتفسير اكثر فان من اهم خصائص الفريون أنه عندما يفقد حرارة وهو فى الحالة الغازية يتحول من غاز الى سائل وهذا ما يحدث فى المكثف ولذلك نساعد الفريون على فقد الحرارة بوضع مراوح او استخدام الماء فى التكييف المركزى .
وعندما يتحول الفريون من الحالة السائلة الى الغازية فأنه يكتسب حرارة من الوسط المحيط تسمى الحرارة اللازمة للتبخير وهذا ما يحدث فى المبخر فنقوم نحن باستغلال عملية سحب الحرارة هذه بوضع مأكولات فوق الفريزر اذا كانت ثلاجة او وضع مراوح اذا كان تكييف . 
وهذا باختصار هو التبريد والتكييف عملية تحايل على اهم خاصية من خصائص الفريون


----------



## صلاح العمرى (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## معاذ الوديان (5 ديسمبر 2007)

يسلموا .... بس ممكن اسال كيف ممكن الحصول على الغاز " الفريون " او كيف ممكن نحضر غاز الفريون بمعنى اخر انتاج غاز الفريون ؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم / مهما شرحت وقلت ونقلت عن كتب فلن أصل الى مستوى الموضوع الرائع جدأ للمهندس / محمد عبد الفتاح سيد عن الفريونات يمكنك ان تراجعه وهناك ايضأ موضوع المهندس / عبد المنعم ....... شكرأ


----------



## doren (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ممتازززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## طلال شعبان (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
نشكر الزميل على المعلومات ونود أضافة ان الفريونات و الهالونات من الغازات المؤترة على طبقة الاوزون .


----------



## saad mohammad (10 يوليو 2009)

ماهو الرمز الكيمياوي لغازالفريون r22
ومشكورين


----------



## هادي العاني (11 يوليو 2009)

فريون 22 هو اساسه الميثان تم ازاحة ثلاثة جزيئات هيدروجين و ابدالها بذرتي فلورين و ذرة كلورين واحدة لذلك يسمى كيمايئا ب
monochlorodiflurormethan---CHCLF2
و لاحظ mono هو احادي بالاتيني و di هو ثنائي بالاتيني طبعا، اي هو احادي الكلور ثنائي الفلور و الميثان هو اصل الغاز قبل التغيير


----------



## mahmoud abdel hadi (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا للجميع
معلومات قيمة


----------



## abed555 (17 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جيد ولكن يحتاج لشرح اكثر اشكر كل من ساهم فيه


----------



## البييضاني محمد (17 يوليو 2009)

الف شكرررر ومنون اوي للمعلومات


----------



## malek0101 (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohdtaha1 (18 يوليو 2009)

الرمز الكيمياوي لغازالفريون
R22= CHCIF2 monochlorodiflourmethan


----------



## هلال3 (3 مارس 2010)

حدوث مشاكل من غاز الفريون 134 حيث قابل للاشتعال ويسبب فى احتراق الضاغط


----------



## هلال3 (3 مارس 2010)

مما يتركب غاز الفريون 134 وماهى الشركات المنتجه لهذا الغاز


----------



## amr fathy (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (5 مارس 2010)

معلومات جميلة


----------



## خادم محمد (30 مارس 2010)

excellent


----------



## asproegypt3 (30 مارس 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]فى الاول احب اشكر هذا العضو على هذا الموضوع الرائع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحب اضفلكم بعض المعلومات عن غازات التبريد صديقة البيئة على هذا الرابط[/FONT]*​​غازات التبريد صديقة البيئة
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]وياارب تسفيدوا[/FONT]*​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (30 مارس 2010)

saad mohammad قال:


> ماهو الرمز الكيمياوي لغازالفريون r22
> ومشكورين



chclf2 لون الاسطوانة اخضر 
درجة حرارة التبخر من -50 م الى +10 م


----------



## dilyaro (13 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور وولكن هل يمكننا الاستفادة عن طريق تسخينه من وسط خارجي (السخانات الشمسية)*


----------



## محمد ام درمان (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ماهي انواع الغازات التي كانت تستخدم في التبريد قبل غاز الفريون


----------



## كمال تلاوي (30 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخوي


----------



## كمال تلاوي (30 يناير 2011)

ماجزيئات الفريون22


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (31 يناير 2011)

*


معاذ الوديان قال:



يسلموا .... بس ممكن اسال كيف ممكن الحصول على الغاز " الفريون " او كيف ممكن نحضر غاز الفريون بمعنى اخر انتاج غاز الفريون ؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


نحيلكم الى موضوعنا المتواضع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244249.html#post2027834

وبالنسبة لتحضير غاز الفريون يكون عن طريق المصنع , حيث يتم المزج بين عناصر مركب التبريد عند ضغوط ودرجات حرارة وظروف معينة , حتى يتم انتاج المركب المطلوب .


تحياتي

*​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (31 يناير 2011)

*


كمال تلاوي قال:



ماجزيئات الفريون22

أنقر للتوسيع...


تفضل هنا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244249.html#post2027834
وان شاء الله تجد ماتبحث عنه .

تحياتي

*​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (31 يناير 2011)

*

محمد ام درمان قال:



ماهي انواع الغازات التي كانت تستخدم في التبريد قبل غاز الفريون

أنقر للتوسيع...


تحية طيبة وبعد :
من الغازات التي استخدمت قبل غاز الفريون هو الغاز المستخدم في الطبخ .
ونحيلكم لموضوعنا عن الفريونات ومركبات التبريد فربما تجد ماتبحث عنه ان شاء الله .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244249.html#post2027834


تحياتي
​*


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (31 يناير 2011)

*


كمال تلاوي قال:



ماجزيئات الفريون22

أنقر للتوسيع...


سوف تجد الاجابة باذن الله هنا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244249.html#post2027834

تحياتي

*​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (31 يناير 2011)

*


هلال3 قال:



مما يتركب غاز الفريون 134 وماهى الشركات المنتجه لهذا الغاز

أنقر للتوسيع...


نحيلكم لموضعنا الخاص بالفريونات http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244249.html#post2027834
واتمنى ان تتم لكم الفائدة

تحياتي

*​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (31 يناير 2011)

*


هلال3 قال:



حدوث مشاكل من غاز الفريون 134 حيث قابل للاشتعال ويسبب فى احتراق الضاغط

أنقر للتوسيع...


تحيه الى اخي الفاضل هلال3

حسب علمي ان فريون 134 هو صديق البيئة وغير قابل للاشتعال ( لكن قد يحترق كأي مادة يتم تسليط النار عليها لمدة طويلة ) , ولم افهم كيف يسبب احتراق للضاغط ؟ لو سمحت ممكن التوضيح 
فحسب حد علمي ومن خلال تجارب شخصية لم اجد ماتقول .


تقبل تحياتي 
*​


----------



## كمال تلاوي (1 فبراير 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## eng.osamaa (2 فبراير 2011)

والله اكثر من هيك!!!!!
مشكورين ولم تدعو لنا شيء لنقوله ..... كافية وافية


----------



## اسامة اشرى (2 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور عليكم جميعا


----------



## محمد هلال ابويوسف (18 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله احمد عصفور (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*الشكر الجزيل*



احمد ابوبكر قال:


> لتفسير اكثر فان من اهم خصائص الفريون أنه عندما يفقد حرارة وهو فى الحالة الغازية يتحول من غاز الى سائل وهذا ما يحدث فى المكثف ولذلك نساعد الفريون على فقد الحرارة بوضع مراوح او استخدام الماء فى التكييف المركزى .
> وعندما يتحول الفريون من الحالة السائلة الى الغازية فأنه يكتسب حرارة من الوسط المحيط تسمى الحرارة اللازمة للتبخير وهذا ما يحدث فى المبخر فنقوم نحن باستغلال عملية سحب الحرارة هذه بوضع مأكولات فوق الفريزر اذا كانت ثلاجة او وضع مراوح اذا كان تكييف .
> وهذا باختصار هو التبريد والتكييف عملية تحايل على اهم خاصية من خصائص الفريون


 الف شكر لك


----------



## ahmad hussen (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## clever man (13 يوليو 2017)

مشكوووووووووورررر


----------

